
WTF is Artificial Intelligence? - yawz
https://machinelearnings.co/how-to-prepare-your-career-for-artificial-intelligence-driven-automation-1bb153759b3b
======
mathperson
I would prefer this be written in a more compact text based format.

------
mtzaldo
Trying to solve np problems as p problems...

